
The Problem Isn’t Twitter. It’s That You Care About Twitter - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/04/political-leaders-should-stop-caring-about-twitter/588004/
======
blackflame7000
Twitter is a perfect example of why the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

